# Gain issue with Kliche



## jessemhopkins (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm going to preface this by saying I know I should post pics and I know I should go through with my DMM and test values, but just asking in case any insight can be offered short of that.

I'm having a time with this Kliche. At the lowest gain settings, it sounds nice and adds a good boost to my signal, but as I increase the gain pot it's actually cutting both volume and high end. I put sockets in so I could test out different diodes so I initially assumed that was the culprit, but it's exactly the same regardless of what diodes I put in place, or even if I remove them completely (I don't even hear any popping or added noise if I remove them while the pedal is engaged). I even replaced the sockets JIC. It leads me to believe that I maybe have a value wrong somewhere else on the board or a bad component and I'm looking for suggestions on where to check based on the issue described.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 7, 2019)

Did you use a different value for the gain pot?


----------



## jessemhopkins (Oct 7, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Did you use a different value for the gain pot?



No, pot values match the build docs and I even swapped them out but the issue persists.


----------



## phi1 (Oct 7, 2019)

I’d say check for component values (and of course solder joints). You should only need to really focus on the components between ic1.1 and ic 2.1. Also, read the article about the Klon on the Coda Effects blog, it goes through a good explanation of the circuit.

Just a hunch... make sure the S4 pad is not grounded when the pedal is active... if it was I could imagine the symptoms you are having.


----------



## jessemhopkins (Oct 14, 2019)

FWIW, I wasn't able to identify any bad parts or incorrect values, but I did strip the board and start over from scratch. Came out great and working now. All's well that ends well, I guess ?‍♂️


----------

